# jailbreak iphone4= comment faire



## Applenaute (24 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir la communauté, je viens d'acheter un iphone4  sous O.S. 5.1 et le baseband est 4.12.01  et il est simlocké chez Bouygues alors que je suis chez Free, donc je voudrais le jailbreaker et on m'a conseillé greenpoison pour le jailbreak, qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## groudon41 (25 Mars 2012)

repasse le sous 5.0.1, ce'st a ma méoire le seul pour le moment qui possède un jaibreak unthered ( qui n'oblige pas le branchement et je jaibreak a chaque allumage de l'iphone ) 
les autre son tethered (obligé de brancher l'iphone a un ordi et de le re=jaibreaker)


----------



## Applenaute (27 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir Groudon et merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je suis un nouvel adepte de la firme de Cupertino, j'ai switché il y a environ 6, 7 mois et j'ai encore du mal car j'ai commencé ma courte vie numérique sous pc. Donc encore merci et j'espère à une prochaine fois, Groudon...


----------



## MiTh (27 Mars 2012)

Je serais toi je laisserai en 5.1 et jattendrai le jailbreak de cette dernière. Car cette version améliore la batterie des iphones sous iOS 5 donc ça serait dommage de te priver de ça.


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2012)

En France c'est 3 mois pour le débloquer, téléphone a bouygues.


----------



## MiTh (27 Mars 2012)

Il est peut être d'occasion ?


----------



## naas (27 Mars 2012)

La loi c'est la loi


----------



## MiTh (27 Mars 2012)

D'occasion il y a de forte chance qu'il ait plus de trois mois...


----------



## Applenaute (1 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> repasse le sous 5.0.1, ce'st a ma méoire le seul pour le moment qui possède un jaibreak unthered ( qui n'oblige pas le branchement et je jaibreak a chaque allumage de l'iphone )
> les autre son tethered (obligé de brancher l'iphone a un ordi et de le re=jaibreaker)


Salut tout le monde et merci pour votre aide. Groudon, je voulais te demander si tu peux m'indiquer ou me mettre le lien d'un tutoriel détaillé pour repasser sous ios 5.0.1. Merci d'avance et à bientôt, peut-être...

P.S.: j'étais malade, c'est pourquoi je n'ai pas répondu plus vite. 

Au revoir,


----------



## fanougym (3 Avril 2012)

Salut, 

si tu n'a pas sauvegardé tes fichiers shsh, aucun downgrade ne sera possible.

Il te reste un jailbreak en 5.1, mais attention, il sera tethered...


----------

